# Catherine and Culture Bloom in Europe??



## fanny_ (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi
Does any of you girls knows when the Catherine and Culture Bloom collections come out in Europe, especially the Netherlands?
As they don't sell Mac in Belgium and I really want some stuff of both these collections I will have to plan a little roadtrip to get them...


----------



## Joke (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi sweetie! Fellow Belgian here, I'm going to Lille to get Catherine. They told me it would be there on 19 jan.

HTH


----------



## fanny_ (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you


----------

